# Surprisingly Effective Collection



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Good review - enjoy


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good review. I have the same setup on my router table, and it works tremendously well.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice review … I knew about this product/set up … dust collection from under is a huge benefit… thanx


----------



## wkearney99 (May 13, 2015)

I've got one under a Jessem lift and a Porter Cable router, in a Kreg router table. Works quite well. The tricky part was cutting the acetate sheet to fit under the lift base plate. That required a bit of patience and skill with an X-Acto knife.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

I have one too, different brand name but identical. I agree cutting the velcro to match the Jessem lift plate cicles takes patience.

It works great!


----------



## bryansong (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Pinto, that's all great news to me as I've had this saved in my Rockler Wish List (I think) for a while now.
I was worried about the clearance's.


----------

